# Hey guys



## sassysas

Hi, I'm Saskia and i live in good old Eastbourne  I currently don't have any mice but I am seriously considering to change that, as I believe they would make a wonderful addition to my family.


----------



## sasandcol

Not to be confused with me! Hey Sas, glad you are here


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to our forum, you are not that far from us so we might be able to help you with mice depending whats your looking for.


----------



## Angelmouse

Hi welcome,
What are you looking for?


----------



## dangermouse

hiya


----------



## sassysas

Hi,thank you for your welcome comments  I am looking for 1 or 2 siamese or satin does.


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, we may be able to help you in the near future if you was interested. We have 2 himmi does that are pregnant that have been paired with a nice Siamese buck.

Ill let you know how they develop if you like.


----------



## sasandcol

Hope they aren't too cute Dom, or when i bring Saskia up i'll want one too!! lol


----------



## sassysas

Sounds great!!Look forward to hear and see about the progress


----------



## Demi

A bit late but hi


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Hiya = D


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## Maze

:welcome
Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya saskia, welcome to the forum


----------

